# Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 teaser



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

impressive video!

love the way the camera moves


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

The sond of this car is the same of your quality


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

What an enigne noise - give me the shivers :doublesho


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Very impressive!!!!!


----------



## Bass-Evolution (Aug 13, 2009)

Long time no see.... Great film.


----------



## CONCEPT CHRIS (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice,one day ay ha


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

how is the panning of the camera done so smoothly?


----------



## Brynjar (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for the comments Full thread with pics and some video will follow if I get time to get it done this weekend.. 

The panning is done with a steady hand 
(or wheels on the tripod perhaps!?!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice video, mate! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Like that a lot, look forward to the full writeup !

Baz


----------

